# Hose Management - Liquid applications



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I just spent a good chunk of my day on Saturday spraying some N-ext products (RGS and Humic-12). I was using the Ortho hose end sprayer and a hose. I have the mix rates down and walking speed. I was spraying in 2,000 square foot sections and everything went fine, except for dealing with that darn hose. I have to connect 2 100 foot hoses to reach the one end of my lot, since the hose bib is only on one side of my house.

I just wanted to see if anyone had any tips for making it a little easier. I would find that my shoes would walk over areas already sprayed and it would make its way onto the concrete driveway and sidewalks. This lead to some staining, and even with the "toilet bowl cleaner" trick, it still is stained. Obviously a battery powered backpack sprayer is likely the best option, but $200 for a sprayer when you just got married and moved into a brand new house isn't really the best use of money at this point. Hence the hose and ortho sprayer.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i dont know how your yard is layed out but when i was doing hose end apps i would start applying my product at the opposite corner of my spicket and sort of work my way backwards. and i didnt have to worry about walking through what i just sprayed. i didn't have any obstacles/landscaping to maneuver around though.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

^
This is what I do. I go to the edge of my lot and then work my way back towards the spigot.
Hoses are always a pain, but I generally find the hose-end sprayers easier to use than backpack sprayers, especially on larger lots.


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

This is the lot size. I broke it out into 3 sections that are 2k, 2.5k and 3k square feet. Makes it easier to apply it that way. The hose bib is where the little green dot is. I will try working my way from the furthest point out and walk backwards towards the bib. I'll just have to accept that the hose will be somewhat a pain constantly pulling it around haha


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Only one bib? Do you have basement? Maybe you can add more.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Get a second person to retract the hose as you work your way back from the sprayed area.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hoses are always a pain but I've been looking into a swivel to add to mine. In theory I feel like it would at least alleviate some of the twisting and memory from the hose.

https://www.amazon.com/Dramm-13825-Brass-Hose-Swivel/dp/B01994ITH8


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you have an irrigation system? If so - Install a hose connection off one of your main lines.


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

crussell said:


> Do you have an irrigation system? If so - Install a hose connection off one of your main lines.


Now that's a great idea. I never would have thought of that. I do have an 8 zone system. How is the water pressure for a hose connection like that? Is that probably something you want to install on a line near the house?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Get also a K1 sprayer. According to The Doc those are better than the regular Ortho like hose end sprayers.

Pretty good video. I'm trying to buy the green K1 hose end sprayer but it's out of stock.






Also can't say enough on how happy I am with the Zero-G Hoses. I have tried all sort pocket retractable hoses and they all break. The Zero-G hose has worked for me wonders granted it's not retractable but very easy to work with.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Zero-G-5-8-in-X-100-ft-Premium-Duty-Kink-Free-Gray-Woven-Hose/1000168059


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

doogie89 said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an irrigation system? If so - Install a hose connection off one of your main lines.
> ...


I would install one of these connections. You will want to find a good location where you can tap into a main irrigation line (before the sprinkler valve) otherwise you would have to run the zone to get water. Also, I know you are looking for something economical, the parts would probably run you $100-$150 depending on what you chose.

[media]https://youtu.be/gRYBnsyZF7c[/media]


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Get a second person to retract the hose as you work your way back from the sprayed area.


That's why I love having kids. "Come on boys. It's time for yard work." The screams of joy are music to my ears.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

doogie89 said:


> This is the lot size. I broke it out into 3 sections that are 2k, 2.5k and 3k square feet. Makes it easier to apply it that way. The hose bib is where the little green dot is. I will try working my way from the furthest point out and walk backwards towards the bib. I'll just have to accept that the hose will be somewhat a pain constantly pulling it around haha


Your lawn is shaped very similar to mine but I don't have a sidewalk. I would pull the hose out till you can stand on the sidewalk between the end of the two blue areas. Walk on the sidewalk and spray the strip by the road. That will pull the hose back so that when you go back to the corner of the larger blue area by the sidewalk a lot of the excess is behind you. Work from the sidewalk to the red area. Pull your hose back and walk out to the sidewalk again. Spray the next section. Repeat. I learned to if you stop about halfway and crank up about half the hose it saves a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Do you think a shepherd's hook in the middle of the lawn would help hold it high enough that you could work around it like a pivot?


----------

